# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  The Power of Three Little Words (Advice for a relationship, A Marriage `n Friendship)

## Kainaat

_Written By Miss Emma Shuaidi_

*The Power of Three Little Words*

Some of the most significant messages people deliver to one another often come in just three words. When spoken or conveyed, those statements have the power to forge new friendships, deepen old ones and restore relationships that have cooled. The following three-word phrases can enrich every relationship.

*I'LL BE THERE* - Being there for another person is the greatest gift we can give. When we are truly present for other people, important things happen to them and to us. We are renewed in love and friendship. We are restored emotionally and spiritually. 'Being there' is at the very very core of civility.

*I MISS YOU* - Perhaps more marriages could be salvaged and strengthened if couples simply and sincerely said to each other, "I miss you." This powerful affirmation tells partners they are wanted, needed, desired and loved.

*I RESPECT YOU* - Respect is another way of showing love. Respect conveys the feeling that another person is a true equal. It is a powerful way to affirm the importance of a relationship.

*MAYBE YOU'RE RIGHT* - This phrase is highly effective in diffusing an argument and restoring frayed emotions. The flip side of "maybe you're right" is the humility of admitting "maybe I'm wrong."

*PLEASE FORGIVE ME* - Many broken relationships could be restored and healed if people would admit their mistakes and ask for forgiveness. All of us are vulnerable to faults, foibles and failures. A man should never be ashamed to own he has been in the wrong, which is but saying, in other words, that he is wiser today than he was yesterday.

*I THANK YOU* - Gratitude is an exquisite form of courtesy. People who enjoy the companionship of good, close friends are those who don't take daily courtesies for granted. They are quick to thank their friends for their many expressions of kindness. On the other hand, people whose circle of friends is severely constricted often do not have the attitude of gratitude.

*COUNT ON ME* - "A friend is one who walks in when others walk out," Loyalty is an essential ingredient for true friendship; it is the emotional glue that bonds people. Those who are rich in their relationships tend to be steady and true friends. When troubles come, a good friend is there, indicating "you can count on me."

*LET ME HELP* - The best of friends see a need and try to fill it. When they spot a hurt they do what they can to heal it. Without being asked, they pitch in and help. 

*I UNDERSTAND YOU* - People become closer and enjoy each other more if they feel the other person accepts and understands them. Letting others know in so many little ways that you understand him or her is one of the most powerful tools for healing your relationship.

*GO FOR IT* - Some of your friends may be non conformists, have unique projects and unusual hobbies. Support them in pursuing their interests. Rather than urging your loved ones to conform, encourage their uniqueness-everyone has dreams that no one else has.

I suppose the 3 little words that you were expecting to see have to be reserved for those who are special; that is *I LOVE YOU*. 

Have a great day loving yourself and loving your loved ones!    :Smile:

----------


## Ash

sweet! very nice sharing :giveflower;

----------


## Kainaat

Thanks my dear :hug1:

----------


## Ash

u r welcome :hug;

----------


## dsjeya

great entry, keep it up

----------


## Naresh

sobia let me use three of ur points for you

I RESPECT YOU

MAYBE YOU'RE RIGHT

I UNDERSTAND YOU

 these points are for your post.

----------


## dsjeya

good,simple and useful

----------


## Ghazel

very true ,thx for sharing sobia.  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Nice sharing sobia  :Smile:  

Keep UP the good work

----------


## Kainaat

> sobia let me use three of ur points for you
> 
> I RESPECT YOU
> 
> MAYBE YOU'RE RIGHT
> 
> I UNDERSTAND YOU
> 
>  these points are for your post.


Thanks a lot :givefl; 
So nice of u  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

@dsjeya - Thanks for liking  :Smile:  

@Ghazal - Thanks :hug1: 

@Afridi - Thank u, And I'll try my best  :Smile:

----------


## Naresh

you welcome sobi dear  :Smile:

----------


## Shakir_Baroodi

*nice thread keep posting . :1cool;*

----------


## Kainaat

> *nice thread keep posting .  :1cool;*


Thank u, and I'll do that  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

expected some more

----------


## Kainaat

> expected some more


Like what?  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

good educating posts,what else?

----------


## xeon

very nice post Sobia  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

> good educating posts,what else?


I'll try my best  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

> very nice post Sobia


Thanks bhaijaan  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

> very nice post Sobia


Thanks bhaijaan  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

next post please sofia

----------


## Kainaat

> next post please sofia


I am Sobia not Sofia  :Smile:  
I have posted my next post  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

any diference in meaning

----------


## Evian

Nice one, sobia  :Smile:

----------


## zebijns

Nice one Sobia :1cool; :applaud; :givefl; keeeeep it up :hug1:

----------


## rags

very nice post....

----------


## waffa

very nice sobia hum nai tu abi dekha hai yai jahan b  well done

----------


## waffa

very nice sobia hum nai tu abi dekha hai yai jahan b  well done

----------


## Muzna

good post sobia

----------


## *Fatima*

very nice sharing

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

very nice sharing ..niceee

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Very nice..these are simple words byt very meaningful

----------


## bdohadwala

very nice sharing

----------


## vishal_life27

thx

----------


## glimmering_candle

Have a great day loving yourself and loving your loved ones!


WOW VERY NICE 
I LIKE THAT !

SWEET!

----------


## RAHEN

words without feelings are useless. nice post - loved reading it 


thanks 4 sharing  :Smile:

----------

